# 09-10 pics



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pictures of the 09-10 season


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice! Take it you do just lots?


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yup. Just got a new chevy and a older dump truck for this coming year. Going to try and salt more of them instead of subbing it or using a lil tailgate spreader


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Might wanna watch out this year. Your already making ruts in peoples yards. lol


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Yea, its the shops. Better there then someone elses


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey, I thought only people in Canada used tractors?.......LOL... good lookin fleet!


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice looking fleet --unstopable


----------

